# Welcome New Sponsor: Coastal Fishing Gear - Discount for 2cool Users!



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to new 2cool sponsor Coastal Fishing Gear! Since 2010, Coastal Fishing Gear has been manufacturing the Wade Right wade fishing belt and accessories. The Wade Right is a wade belt designed to safely and securely hold a fishing rod with the reel well above the water surface freeing up both of the angler's hands to either handle a fish or tie a lure. In addition, the Wade Right is a wade fishing belt that can be customized to accommodate the user for any wade fishing scenario. Whether the angler packs light to fish the surf or needs the extra gear for a long wade in the bay, the Wade Right is designed to handle your needs.

Welcome 2cool user Coastal Fishing Gear! Visit www.CoastalFishingGear.com to see the Wade Right and all of its accessories. All 2cooler's will have a standing 10% discount when they use the coupon code 2COOL10 during checkout.


----------

